# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento: Javi Sobotka

## Javi Sobotka

_Nombre:_ (real) Javier
_Edad:30_


_País/ciudad:España, Madrid_


_Ramas preferidas:_ cartomagia


_Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico:_ Actualmente no pertenezco a ningún circulo ni asociación


_Años practicando magia: Acabo de empezar_


_Profesional_: No


_Tipo de público:_ Amigos, familiares.


Os cuento mi relación con la magia. Mis inicios fueron alrededor de los ocho años aproximadamente cuando me regalaron el ya mítico Magia Borras. En aquel momento me encanto y estuve utilizando los juegos de la caja (que no eran muy buenos) durante bastante tiempo. Cuando ya tenía agotado el set, pedí a mis padres que me compraran libros de magia. Por aquel entonces internet no era de uso común, por lo que mi madre con su mejor voluntad recorrió todas las librerías de la pequeña ciudad castellana en la que nací y crecí buscando libros con los cuales seguir alimentando mi afición. Fue imposible, nada de nada. Y es que de la capital (Madrid) a aquella ciudad había poco más de 100 kilometros de distancia pero muchos años de retraso. Los años fueron pasando y mi afición por la Magia quedo relegada al olvido… 

Alrededor de los 18 en un viaje a Madrid con el instituto descubrí en Fnac dos libros de Magia, para mi sorpresa y sin pensarlo mucho los adquirí. El nombre de los títulos que en aquel momento compre fueron: Ilusionismo elemental de Wencelao Ciuro de la editorial Páginas y otro volumen titulado “Gran Curso de Magia y prestidigitación” que la verdad deja mucho que desear pero puede tener alguna parte aprovechable.

La cuestión es que a los yo era un adolescente en todo su esplendor que no fue capaz de mantener su atención en la magia y de nuevo mi afición cayo en el olvido.

Pero a la tercera va la vencida, por diferentes circunstancias la magia ha vuelto a mi vida y quiero empezar a practicar poco a poco (no dispongo de demasiado tiempo) e ir preparando juegos y rutinas. Empiezo desde cero en cuanto a nivel técnico aunque si podría decirse que tengo un mínimo de cultura mágica. 

Ayer pase por Magia Estudio en Madrid y me hice con una Bicycle roja nueva. Ya solo queda abrir el Canuto y empezar a practicar poco a poco. 

Un saludo a tod@s

----------


## Solfa

Yo empecé igual, con el Canuto y una bicycle roja. Ahora estoy re-empezando con la misma ilusión (o mas). Ten en cuenta las dos "p" de la magia, paciencia y práctica. Bienvenido!

----------


## Ming

Pues sí, a la tercera va la vencida =)

Piensa que en las otras dos no era el momento, simplemente eso. Ahora ya estás preparado para coger esta afición y ver sus frutos poco a poco.
Te estaremos animando desde el sofá mientras comemos palomitas si es que Solfa no se las come todas =)

PD. Bienvenido al foro Javier

----------


## Javi Sobotka

Muchas gracias, por la bienvenida  :Smile1:

----------

